
Ask HN: What is the simplest software or SaaS that made you money - sathishmanohar
Beginners have this assumption of that a software or tools have be big or complex enough to make money or gain adoption. Is it true at all?<p>What is the simplest software or software service you made or that you know of is financially successful
======
noir_lord
VBA excel app that pulled in commodity data from a CSV (I think) into this
baroque spreadsheet for a trader.

Learnt two lessons that day, people will pay me for things that save time and
price based on the the value you provide not how long it takes you.

